# Ruckus due soon!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She came with that name and it fits her! I've had to keep her separate from my does since she came here last fall. And my new Sugarfield buck has got her bred! First kid/s for them both! 
Ultrasound confirmed pregnancy in mid feb. 
Problem is, I have multiple possibilities for a due date! I made notes of possible heats all thru dec.....1-2, 7, and the 29th. So what do you all think? If she was bred on the 29th, she would be due may 28. Will she wait that long? If bred dec 2 or 7, she's due may 1 or 6. Which looks more likely to you?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Triplet does on May 6th for all the trouble she gave you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Triplet does on May 6th for all the trouble she gave you!


That would be so awesome!!:dance:
If she gives me a girl to keep, I'll be rehoming her. If she gives me boys, I'm not sure what I'll do with her!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You'll say, "Ruckus, what AM I to do with you!" and keep her for another year in hopes of a doeling :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice udder starting there, I am gonna say early may as well.:thumbup: Don't count on my word though, this is my first year kidding! Have a very happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I would be thrilled if she kids early may! My daughter's wedding is early june so sooner would be best! And please, please, please twin girls!!
Does anyone else have udder pics of FF boers due in may? Would love to compare notes.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, here we are, at day 140 if she's due may 6. She's in her kidding stall now where I can keep a close eye on her. (She was still in with the buck till a few days ago.) She's been having frequent discharge, but she hates me near so I haven't checked ligaments at all. If I reach toward her even to touch her shoulder she butts at my arm with those big horns! Wish she had a pleasant personality to go along with her good size and show winner genetics! If I can just keep a doeling or 2 from her I'll be thrilled!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ivy's due May 6 too! Wonder who will go first


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting closer! Her udder has been filling a lot in the past couple days. I really do think she's due this coming week now, rather than late may, which is just great! Think pink!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she does look way closer then the end of may.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any Ruckus developments?!?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Any Ruckus developments?!?


:sigh: not really. Today is day 150 IF she's due now. If she doesn't kid in the next 5ish days, she'll probly wait till may 28! I hope not!
She's very uncomfortable....itching her belly and back, stretching, and keeps having some discharge off and on. I'm not checking ligaments since that seems to really stress her out, but when I had a quick feel of them yesterday (before she ran off) they're definitely softening.
Tonight we have a group of 60ish people coming over so she'll probably think that's a good time to kid! Actually, I don't think she's that close but who knows?!:eyeroll:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's some pics of my camera screen this aft. She keeps changing position...so uncomfortable!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

OK this scene had me worried for a couple minutes!:-? She is so done with this pregnancy discomfort!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my! Certainly uncomfortable! My certification as a Caprine Due Date Guesser has been revoked due to my recent last hold out of the season so I'm even going to hazard a guess if she goes this week or in another 3! Not only was my due date guessing completely destroyed, but the quantity guesser was disabled as well! (a SINGLE?! Are you serious?!) lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor girl! Hopefully she'll kid soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 155! or maybe not! I don't know what to think.:sigh: I laid awake a lot overnight watching her on my camera, looking like she might be having contractions just by how she stiffened her body every couple minutes. But this morning her udder hasn't grown much and ligs seem fairly firm yet (in the second I was able to feel her a bit.) I think she's lost her mucous plug cuz there was white discharge yesterday morning and then stringy mucous with hay stuck to it last night.
And I've let the rest of my animals out to pasture now so she ends up alone in the barn, hollering her head off when they go out! Uggh! wish she'd just kid already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are there to watch her, I'd allow her out. The stress of being alone and locked up isn't good on her.

Also she needs to move around more, that will help get things moving.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I could let her out with the others but she beats the crap out of everyone else! And I'm not here all the time to monitor them either if I would let her out. I figure keeping her by herself is the only real option here.:sad:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can you at least take her for a few quick walks?
You want her to keep moving and stay active, it can help her kid sooner.
If you have a collar or lead you can just walk her around the pasture, so she can get some exercise.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, she needs exercise for her and her babies, as well as her rumen health.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. Problem with walking her is, she's a big strong doe not leash-trained, so I'm quite sure she'd just be dragging me around instead of me walking her!:eyeroll: I may be able to extend the size of her pen to give her more room to exercise. 
And she's settled down now about the other goats going outside. She calls for them a bit as they head out but then is quiet and calm. I think she's doing ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well she's long past an early may due date! Now going by may 28 for a due date, she's at day 143. Surely she won't wait much longer right??? Her udder is still filling slowly. I'm a bit nervous about huge it will be once she finally kids! 
First freshener....what if it's triplets?! And she's a bad mom?! And they need bottle feeding?! And I'm making my daughter's wedding in 2 weeks!!!
What was I thinking letting her run with the buck for this time?! Can u you tell I'm stressed out!:faint:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 148. I really hope she kids soon! Today would have been perfect but no such luck! Only a week and a half till my daughter's wedding!:hammer:
I've made her pen bigger, but now the past couple days I've also let her out with the herd to pasture thru the day. She loves it! (no surprise) And she's also been pretty good to the other goats as long as they leave her alone. She's too uncomfortable and waddling to fight much. Ligs are soft but still there. She lost her plug a week ago or longer.
Still hoping for a doeling or 2!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Perhaps birth hormones will turn her ruckus attitude right around and you won't have to re-home her after all! 

Hoping for beautiful twin does for you! A perfectly smooth kidding, and a happy upcoming wedding for your daughter!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ligaments gone and losing mucous plug! Udder's not strutted yet. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Triplets! details in birth announcements.


----------

